# Best History of Christianity?



## CatechumenPatrick (Jul 11, 2007)

I have searched for related threads on PB but have come up dry. What do you think the best (multi-volume) history of Christianity is? I want to read a thorough, extensive work during my break between my Bachlors and seminary, but am unsure what work to study. I am leaning towards Schaff's 8-volume history simply because it is so detailed and is a classic, but are there any other newer works that are just as good or better? (Any newer works that give a lot of focus on the history of theology, particularly?) Any advice would be well appercaited!


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 11, 2007)

Professor Hoffecker used this for the RTS course. 

Everett Ferguson

It was thorough, witty, and well-written.


----------



## etexas (Jul 11, 2007)

CatechumenPatrick said:


> I have searched for related threads on PB but have come up dry. What do you think the best (multi-volume) history of Christianity is? I want to read a thorough, extensive work during my break between my Bachlors and seminary, but am unsure what work to study. I am leaning towards Schaff's 8-volume history simply because it is so detailed and is a classic, but are there any other newer works that are just as good or better? (Any newer works that give a lot of focus on the history of theology, particularly?) Any advice would be well appercaited!


I would go with Schaff! It is a classic and well respected!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2007)

This previous thread may be of interest: 

Church History Books

There are also a number of church history links that I have posted for reference purposes here.


----------



## reformedman (Jul 11, 2007)

Just a side note on this topic, There is the RTS recording of Dr. Frank James on Church History that I am currently working through. No book necessary and it's a free download audio file. 32 lessons each about 40 minutes long.
I know you are looking for a written work but just in case you are looking for something extra.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Jul 11, 2007)

I haven't read this, but it looks good: http://www.ccel.org/s/schaff/history/About.htm


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Jul 11, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> This previous thread may be of interest:
> 
> Church History Books
> 
> There are also a number of church history links that I have posted for reference purposes here.



Both links were helpful, thanks. I am thinking of reading Schaff's History and then supplementing it with Cunningham. Both authors seem to be the "standard" for the history of Christianity and theology. I was also considering the Cambridge history of Christianity, which is around 9 volumes I believe. The only problem is that it is outrageously expensive, especially compared to Scahff's 8 volumes for $75 on monergism!


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 11, 2007)

CatechumenPatrick said:


> . . . , especially compared to Scahff's 8 volumes for $75 on monergism!



or even free on e-sword.

But I do prefer books.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Jul 11, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> or even free on e-sword.
> 
> But I do prefer books.



Same here


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 11, 2007)

I would also recommend N Needham (click here)


----------



## caddy (Jul 11, 2007)

Never heard of him! Definately will have to check him out.

You can't go wrong with Schaff. Very readable. Classic work. 



Draught Horse said:


> Professor Hoffecker used this for the RTS course.
> 
> Everett Ferguson
> 
> It was thorough, witty, and well-written.


----------



## cih1355 (Jul 11, 2007)

I would recommend the 8-volume series, The Baker History of the Church, written by multiple authors. Here is a link to the first volume: Amazon.com: The Birth of the Church: From Jesus to Constantine, AD 30-312 (Baker History of the Church): Books: Ivor J. Davidson


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Jul 11, 2007)

cih1355 said:


> I would recommend the 8-volume series, The Baker History of the Church, written by multiple authors. Here is a link to the first volume: http://www.amazon.com/Birth-Church-Constantine-30-312-History/dp/0801012708



I've heard the Baker History is good--very readable and balanced.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 13, 2007)

caddy said:


> Never heard of him! Definately will have to check him out.
> 
> You can't go wrong with Schaff. Very readable. Classic work.




Needham is readable and enjoyable and you will want you to find out more. I'll give you a refund if you don't like him (well, may be not if there is something wrong with you). You could also check out some audio materials here and here (search 'Needham') and here. For N Needham on the da Vinci Code click here. The author has a PhD. from Edinburgh, is a pastor and is a lecturer of church history (see here).


----------

